# What is a fair wage for an experienced tree worker?



## FALLING!! (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been working in the tree industry for over five years now. I have been all over the ladder of pay scales depending on my position. Currently my qualifications are, Certified arborist, CDL, Tree climber, ACRT certified, electrical line clearance certified, bucket truck certification, certified chainsaw trainer, 4 year timber faller, applicators license, skid steer certified, wilderness first responder, as well as crew supervisor. Currently I am working for a company that I really enjoy being a part of, mostly because of my co workers, I feel underpaid and under appreciated and with that defiantly over worked. I have worked very hard to achieve all that I have and it just feels like I should be earning more money. Currently i am the only one in the company with these qualifications. The company I work for does very well in business and I know the money is there to pay the employees more. So my question is..... How much am I worth? Should I ask for more money? Should I be upset that my boss underpays all employees? Any advice would be great, I have been struggling with what to do next, ask for more money or find a new job? Oh by the way I make $13.00 an hour.


----------



## Happyjack (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know the going rate of pay. However, you seem to have a fantastic Resume, and a good work history(5yrs same company.) Start looking for a new job. With all the investments you have made in yourself to get thoes qualifications; some one will be willing to pay more for you! 

I know it's hard, but start looking around for other opportunities. I'm sure you can make a better hourly salary. Did you ever consider going into business for yourself?


----------



## kennertree (Apr 27, 2008)

Happyjack said:


> Did you ever consider going into business for yourself?



This is what I was gonna ask. You should consider it anyways, its worth all the headaches.


----------



## clearance (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome to the site. You have to get another job, move, do whatever. The most useless groundsman gets more than that here.


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 27, 2008)

Happyjack said:


> start looking around for other opportunities. ever consider going into business for yourself?


----------



## gremlin (Apr 27, 2008)

deff. worth more. im with these guys time for a change


----------



## joesawer (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know what the pay scale in Indiana is like, but a "Good Climber" got $15 an hour over ten years ago in Alabama.
Edit; But that was for residential tree work, ROW foremen made about $13 to $14 back then.


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Apr 27, 2008)

I know buddies of mine who make 20+ an hour with way less exp and certs than you....do it for yourself and dont look back by going into biz for yourself.


----------



## lxt (Apr 28, 2008)

wow $13 an hour, thats Bad!! I made a comment to a guy about hiring at $15 an hour & told him good luck on finding someone worth their own salt!!

I guess it boils down to the area? perhaps this is good money in your area, where Im at $18-$22 is considered good....however in Boston & the New england states 18-22 is terrible????

I always said this field is all over the place money wise!! Look at other Trades.. Carpenters, plumbers & fitters, Linemen, etc... their wages no matter where working/located are close in scale.

Not Tree trimmers: we undercut, work unsafe, hire Illegals & do things in a manner that is considered un professional....Not all of us do this!!! but those who do give the industry the black eye thats hard to get rid of, I just got TCIA mag & Arborist news...I read the injuries & fatalities section along with OSHA & ANSI regulations & enforcement policies, etc...

MY POINT.....Yep any home owner can do our work, we`ll always be considered overpaid by some hack or DIY`er, but the truth is.....This is one of the worlds most dangerous jobs!!! & $13 an hour just plain sucks to risk life & limb for(no pun intended). YOU are worth far more than that, we all are!! 


LXT................


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 28, 2008)

FALLING!! said:


> Oh by the way I make $13.00 an hour.



Most good groundmen I know make that or better.

The season is starting, start looking around for companies hiring. You should know who the better companies in your area are.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Apr 28, 2008)

20+. find a new job! or start your own, its not that hard if you know how to bid (which i saw no mention of in your post)

move to wichita ill pay you 25


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 28, 2008)

*sounds like you're never at work.*

too busy getting certifications.i'd rather have a good worker on the job site.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 28, 2008)

I always said this field is all over the place money wise!! Look at other Trades.. Carpenters, plumbers & fitters, Linemen, etc... their wages no matter where working/located are close in scale.
LXT................[/QUOTE]

I believe they are called UNIONS! That's wear the the union scale comes in.
I could be wrong, but their isn't any established tree cutter or arborist unions are there? I know their are organanizations but I don't know of any unions. Enlighten me please if I'm wrong.


----------



## lxt (Apr 28, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I always said this field is all over the place money wise!! Look at other Trades.. Carpenters, plumbers & fitters, Linemen, etc... their wages no matter where working/located are close in scale.
> LXT................



I believe they are called UNIONS! That's wear the the union scale comes in.
I could be wrong, but their isn't any established tree cutter or arborist unions are there? I know their are organanizations but I don't know of any unions. Enlighten me please if I'm wrong.[/QUOTE]



IBEW Local #1919 Pittsburgh PA!!


LXT..............


----------



## John464 (Apr 28, 2008)

you can list all the certifications you want. From my standpoint, I pay based on how well you do the job not how good you look on paper. I also base pay on how reliable the employee is. If they call out a lot(more than twice a month), especially the morning of work, I push back their rase by 6 months. If they keep this up, they will never recieve the raise. Also how profesional you handle yourself on a jobsite, goofing off, swearing near customers, leaving cigarette buts on jobsite, leaving tools on jobsite. So many factors on determining what someone is worth, besides how good they are at the 'work' portion of the job.

If you are happy with your job, ask for a raise or ask what you can do to improve your pay. Your boss may have some issues on your file, even though you are a good worker. Or he may just not be giving you a raise because thats all he allows for in his profit margin. Or he thinks you are worth more and is just waiting for you to come to him asking for that raise. Good luck!


----------



## Treetom (Apr 28, 2008)

*How long have you been at your current job?*

I'd start a guy like you at $15.00 per hour. After three or four years, with all the upgrades you've done for yourself, you' d be making at least $20. If you're in charge of running the day to day operations for the tree service that employs you, you're worth a lot more than $13.00 per hour. It sounds like you could start your own tree service and do well. You might have a chance at doing just that if you earned more money so you could afford to save a little money and buy your own equipment. Or you could just continue making your boss a bunch of money: If this is the case, you need a bigger piece of the pie. $20.00 per hour or take your experience (and probably a couple co-workers) and start your own. Good luck. Just my 2-cents worth.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 28, 2008)

lxt said:


> I believe they are called UNIONS! That's wear the the union scale comes in.
> I could be wrong, but their isn't any established tree cutter or arborist unions are there? I know their are organanizations but I don't know of any unions. Enlighten me please if I'm wrong.





IBEW Local #1919 Pittsburgh PA!!


LXT..............[/QUOTE]


That would be International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers. When I worked for the Electric Co-op that didn't have anything to do with an arborist union. Am I still missing something here?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 28, 2008)

> ...IBEW Local #1919 ...



My wife is an Electrical Brother, I'm glad she is Union with seniority! She will really have to screw up to loose her job, even though she is an IT service worker, there is nowhere around here that pays like that.

She makes less then i bill out, but with 40 hour weeks and double-time Sundays twice 5 times a quarter, she has much better net/net then I do.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 28, 2008)

You make what you are willing to settle for, in this business. I've never seen anything to prove me wrong. Yeah, you can get underbid/underpaid, if the illegal market is cooking, but you just keep at it and show the public/employers that you're worth more. You have settled for $13/hr., even with all of your certifications and licenses? I have to wonder if you're trolling here, to tell you the truth. I have a feeling you are. Anyone with the brains and initiative to get the credentials you say you have would, as I see it, certainly know when he/she was being messed over, wage-wise. Again, if you are being honest with what you've written, you're getting messed over. Wise up! You're worth far more-----maybe!


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 28, 2008)

Sunrise Guy said:


> You make what you are willing to settle for, in this business. I've never seen anything to prove me wrong. Yeah, you can get underbid/underpaid, if the illegal market is cooking, but you just keep at it and show the public/employers that you're worth more. You have settled for $13/hr., even with all of your certifications and licenses? I have to wonder if you're trolling here, to tell you the truth. I have a feeling you are. Anyone with the brains and initiative to get the credentials you say you have would, as I see it, certainly know when he/she was being messed over, wage-wise. Again, if you are being honest with what you've written, you're getting messed over. Wise up! You're worth far more-----maybe!



I was not going to say it but since you did Sunrise I will.....trolling. That's what that looks like to me. I mean, come on.


----------



## lxt (Apr 29, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> IBEW Local #1919 Pittsburgh PA!!
> 
> 
> LXT..............




That would be International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers. When I worked for the Electric Co-op that didn't have anything to do with an arborist union. Am I still missing something here?[/QUOTE]



Local #1919(IBEW) is a union for Line Clearance Tree Trimmers in Pitts. Pa, They work close with the Penn Del chapter of ISA toward promoting certification.....I will actually be sitting the exam 5-3-08 at their hall!!

As far as an Arborist Union?????? dont know of one, just Line clearance unions for tree trimmers.


LXT..........


----------



## FALLING!! (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys for your advice, I'm in the process of looking for a new place of employment, I know I'm worth more than 13 dollars, my boss promised me raises that never came! I will definitely start my own tree service soon, my wife and I are saving money to do just that. once again thanks


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 30, 2008)

*an employer full of empty promises?*

say it isn't so,LMAO.


----------



## Chainsaw_Sally (May 5, 2008)

lxt said:


> I guess it boils down to the area? perhaps this is good money in your area, where Im at $18-$22 is considered good....however in Boston & the New england states 18-22 is terrible????



:jawdrop: 

I'm still dreamin' of the day I'll get $13. I work with experienced utility foremen who don't make that much. Where in New England is 18-22 terrible? I'll relocate!


----------



## Zodiac45 (May 5, 2008)

Chainsaw_Sally said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> I'm still dreamin' of the day I'll get $13. I work with experienced utility foremen who don't make that much. Where in New England is 18-22 terrible? I'll relocate!



Boston Sal,

Where the cost of living is sky high. 

What Utility in Portland doesn't pay you $13? Cental Maine Power and Bangor Hydro are all decent jobs and make allot more than $13?


----------



## Scars2prove-it (May 11, 2008)

If you lived around here, I'd hire you at $25.00 an hour.


----------



## loggerbydesign (Jun 16, 2008)

Here in AL you'd get a range of 18-24


----------



## Thillmaine (Jun 16, 2008)

*Maine*

I know some guys who work in Brunswick ME making at least 25 an hour doing tree removals..Also I knwo some guys in Camden makeing 30 plus benififts


----------



## Industry (Jun 16, 2008)

Zodiac, Sally and I don't work for the utility. CMP subs the trimming out. I wish I worked for the utility. I would be much better paid. I make little more than the OP and I'm a Lead man in charge of 5 trucks and 10 guys!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 16, 2008)

I know at least 3 companies in the MKE metro area that would start a person at $15 to ground and run a saw.

All they want is someone who will show up and work. Reliable help is hard to find.


----------

